# LX178 has trouble starting



## Akinoushi (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi There,
I've been reading various threads re: when the LX178 won't stay running. 

My latest problem is that it won't turn over. It has a new fully charged battery.
The 3 dashboard lights come on.
When I REALLY turn the key hard, the starter goes. Got it to turn over once, but it ran for less that 3 seconds.
What should I look at first?
Many thanks!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like a bad ground to me. Check those battery connections, both ends.... even if they seem tight, they may not be making good contact.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Take a VOM and read raw battery voltage across the + and - terminals. Leave the ground lead on the battery and place the positive VOM lead on the + battery cable down at the starter power stud and hit the key. What's the voltage drop?

Sounds like your mower has a case of VD... Where you been parking that thing at night? 

https://drivcat.com/docs/1519.pdf


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Akinoushi,
As mentioned in previous posts, sort out the electrical problems first. Since you state that you have to turn the key switch hard to get it to crank, I would suspect a corroded keyswitch?? 

The most common problem is safety switches. The seat switch being the #1 culprit. Jumper/bypass the safety switches and see if your situation improves. 

If it will only run briefly, you are not getting fuel. Start at the fuel tank outlet connection and work down to the carburetor to determine where you are not getting fuel. It might be your fuel shut-off solenoid is not working. The keyswitch has to be on to energize it.


----------

